

Slingatron to hurl payloads into orbit - tlongren
http://www.gizmag.com/slingatron-space-payload-orbit/28463/

======
Gravityloss
The problem with fixed launch platforms is that unless you shoot for escape
velocity, you need a kick stage anyway, otherwise your orbit will intersect
the earth surface.

Shooting to escape velocity is possible and useful on the moon perhaps. But
not really on earth.

~~~
tlongren
I feel like your username makes you an expert on the subject.

